# NSA:  Quantum computer?



## hitest (Jan 3, 2014)

Snowden hinted that the NSA is attempting to develop a quantum computer to break encryption.  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25588605


----------



## sossego (Jan 4, 2014)

Methinks that they are going about it in the wrong way.


----------



## hitest (Jan 4, 2014)

sossego said:
			
		

> Methinks that they are going about it in the wrong way.



No argument from me, man.  How so?


----------



## sossego (Jan 4, 2014)

CPUs are analogous to cells and should be designed that way. DNA and RNA are similar to source code. The brain is composed of specialized cells which serve certain functions. Each CPU architecture has a strength and similarity to the human - and other organisms' - brain structure. We should learn which is associated with what and set it up as so.  Now, if each cell has its own internal "compiler" why should code be any different?

I do understand and know that the die for such would be large-to-immense at first; but, we already have a blueprint in front of us with our own genetic code.

Quantum computing crosses over into the realm of irrational and super-irrational numbers which are not standard on common architecture - if even any architecture at all. How do you suppose we are going to solve that when we have a shitload of badly formatted and referenced code floating about?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 4, 2014)

The NSA quantum computer is no secret: http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/201 ... -no-secret.


----------



## hitest (Jan 4, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> The NSA quantum computer is no secret: http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/201 ... -no-secret.



Interesting!  Thanks for the link, man.  :beer


----------



## protocelt (Jan 4, 2014)

I think the NSA owning a functioning quantum computer is largely irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. The technology is being developed by multiple other labs around the world as well. Remember that while it may enable breaking any and all current encryption algorithms it will also enable new algorithms to be developed and most likely bring everyone right back to square one. I suppose there may be a small window of opportunity if the NSA possesses one first, however I'm sure other governments and security labs have this in mind and will find ways to mitigate it anyway in the interim. Just my two cents


----------



## freethread (Jan 4, 2014)

Perhaps one day BOINC will open an help-us-to-break-encryption@home*.*


----------



## sossego (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm in agreement and build upon the idea presented by the computer scientist in the link of @drhowarddrfine's post; that is not only the NSA but also the general public and institutions should work together towards building technologies that can improve the lives of many if not all. Those in charge and in control do not grasp the concept of " If you create a product or project with quality in mind as the first priority, then a profit will soon follow."


----------



## sossego (Jan 9, 2014)

Dwave builds one type. Now, are these processors of a different such as ZISC or just more efficient of the norm?


----------



## protocelt (Jan 10, 2014)

> Dwave builds one type. Now, are these processors of a different such as ZISC or just more efficient of the norm?



The jury is still out on whether or not D-Wave's computers are actual quantum computers in the true sense of the definition.


----------

